# Gustafsson vs Teixeira



## Brian R. VanCise (May 26, 2017)

Good fight night this Sunday!

UFC Fight Night


----------



## Headhunter (May 26, 2017)

Genuinely don't know what to expect from either. Gustafson hasn't looked great for a while and texeria is getting on a bit. I think it's terrible gus got screwed against jones in my eyes he easily won that fight 3-2 whereas texeria got dominated by jones. I have to give it to gus


----------



## Martial D (May 26, 2017)

That's a hard one to call. Calling Gustafson.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 26, 2017)

I'm expecting a close fight.  Hard to call it!


----------



## Headhunter (May 26, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I'm expecting a close fight.  Hard to call it!


It depends how it goes, gus has better overall striking but texeria has more power. If texeria hits him early he can knock him out but if it goes 5 rounds I think gus can pick him apart


----------



## Buka (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up Brian. I just checked my cable guide, the prelims start here at 5 a.m. 
I'm taping, would have missed the show.


----------



## Headhunter (May 28, 2017)

SPOILERS BELLOW












OKAY ENOUGH SPACE

Great win for Gus knocking out a top guy like that in the 5th it was a great fight. I want him to rematch jones, that's what they should've done make jones rematch gus since jones had been trying to avoid a rematch for ages. Like I predicted gus using his superior striking and range to pick him off and won every round.

Texerias a solid guy but something I read somewhere perfectly summed up it. He got to the ufc to late because of all his visa trouble, he's done great in the ufc but he could've done a lot more if he'd got there sooner


----------



## Headhunter (May 28, 2017)

Also a great card overall with some outstanding fights even though theyweren't  big names. I'm sure this card won't do well in viewing figures but it was a very entertaining mma show


----------



## Martial D (May 28, 2017)

Martial D said:


> That's a hard one to call. Calling Gustafson.


----------



## Headhunter (May 29, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I'm expecting a close fight.  Hard to call it!


It was a good fight but no where near close


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2017)

Yeah, Gustafson looked awesome!


----------



## Headhunter (May 29, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yeah, Gustafson looked awesome!


He deserves the next title shot. 2 good wins in a row and he gave both jones and Cormier great fights, I just want him to fight jones again and take him out if Cormier doesn't do the job first. I can't stand jones and I don't believe he should be in the ufc after everything he's done. Other fighters have been kicked out for less


----------



## Headhunter (May 29, 2017)

Thinking about it now I'd actually like to see texeria in bellator him against someone like mcgeary would be funfun


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> He deserves the next title shot. 2 good wins in a row and he gave both jones and Cormier great fights, I just want him to fight jones again and take him out if Cormier doesn't do the job first. I can't stand jones and I don't believe he should be in the ufc after everything he's done. Other fighters have been kicked out for less



Absolutely he deserves the next title shot.  Personally, I don't think Jones should get an immediate title shot.  He should have to fight for awhile and prove that he is still good.  However, I don't think the UFC match makers really care.  They feel the Cormier/Jones fight will sell.  That is what they care about.  I mean after all they were going to give George St. Pierre a title shot in a division up from where he competed as champion after three years of not fighting.


----------



## Headhunter (May 29, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Absolutely he deserves the next title shot.  Personally, I don't think Jones should get an immediate title shot.  He should have to fight for awhile and prove that he is still good.  However, I don't think the UFC match makers really care.  They feel the Cormier/Jones fight will sell.  That is what they care about.  I mean after all they were going to give George St. Pierre a title shot in a division up from where he competed as champion after three years of not fighting.


I know a lot of people are talking about jimi manuwa getting the next shot but lets be honest his name won't sell many tickets and frankly I don't think he's good enough yet to fight for a title.

And as for the whole gsp thing I really don't know what's up there. Gsp says he has an eye injury that's why he can't fight yet and the ufc knew about it from day 1..so that makes no sense with them being upset about him not being ready.


----------



## Martial D (May 30, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Absolutely he deserves the next title shot.  Personally, I don't think Jones should get an immediate title shot.  He should have to fight for awhile and prove that he is still good.  However, I don't think the UFC match makers really care.  They feel the Cormier/Jones fight will sell.  That is what they care about.  I mean after all they were going to give George St. Pierre a title shot in a division up from where he competed as champion after three years of not fighting.


Oh I dunno. Cormier has been on a good run, I think he deserves another shot at the champ


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 30, 2017)

Well the argument Martial D is that Cormier is "the champ" and that as of this moment Jones is not worthy in my opinion to get a title shot.  Jones should have to have a few fights to prove he is worthy to get a shot at Cormier.  I would have Gustafson ahead of Jones right now for the title shot at Cormier.


----------



## Headhunter (May 30, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well the argument Martial D is that Cormier is "the champ" and that as of this moment Jones is not worthy in my opinion to get a title shot.  Jones should have to have a few fights to prove he is worthy to get a shot at Cormier.  I would have Gustafson ahead of Jones right now for the title shot at Cormier.


Agreed. I can't stand people saying Cormier isnt the real champ and jones is....jones screwed up and lost his title that's his own fault. DC took his opportunity and went with it. Jones got a chance to get it back but screwed himself up by taking steroids (oh sorry I mean dick pills) he's the one guy to get stripped of a title and a interim title and honestly he didn't look great against OSP at all


----------



## Headhunter (May 30, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Oh I dunno. Cormier has been on a good run, I think he deserves another shot at the champ


Jones should feel lucky he's even allowed to fight in the ufc again after all the stuff he's done that's screwed the company over.


----------



## Martial D (May 30, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well the argument Martial D is that Cormier is "the champ" and that as of this moment Jones is not worthy in my opinion to get a title shot.  Jones should have to have a few fights to prove he is worthy to get a shot at Cormier.  I would have Gustafson ahead of Jones right now for the title shot at Cormier.


Ya, I get it. Yet, you gotta beat the champ to be the champ, and in that respect DC is 0-1


----------



## Headhunter (May 30, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Ya, I get it. Yet, you gotta beat the champ to be the champ, and in that respect DC is 0-1


Jones isn't the champ because he was an idiot no ones fault but his own. So he's not the champion


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 30, 2017)

Yes but he (Cormier) is the champ and Jones through only his own fault is not!


----------

